# Prochaine génération de MacBook Pro : automne 2010 ou 2011?



## raphaelmermontagne (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à la déception de la nouvelle génération de MacBook Pro (surtout pour les 13'), je voulais avoir votre avis sur la date de sortie de la nouvelle génération de MBP.

Je n'ai pas un besoin urgent (j'ai un PC fixe, le switch attendra) et j'ai besoin de puissance et de mobilité (13 pouces) pour faire retouche photo et vidéo HD, avec les nouveaux appareils photos réflex. Entre nous, qui a besoin de 10h d'autonomie? Quelle blague, à moins de vivre au fin fond du Sahara sans électricité!

Donc selon quand interviendra la nouvelle mise à jour? 

Selon Mac Rumors, le délais moyen est de 7 mois (http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro), ce qui nous rendrais en octobre. Etant donné que la prochaine génération de processeur intel ne sortira que début 2011, je table sur une mise à jour au moins des 13 pouces (seulement?) vers octobre, pour qu'ils ne soient pas trop dépassé dans un marché PC ou TOUS les portables seront en Core ix.
Qu'attendre de plus de cette MAJ? Une CG dédiée? et l'USB 3.0...
Je vous rappelle que le coeur de cible de cette gamme de MBP ce sont les graphistes, photographes et vidéastes et que nous avons besoin d'un max de puissance.
Alors les "Apple fanboy" (complètement allumés soit dit en passant) qui passent leur temps à surfer sur le web, je comprends qu'il n'est pas besoin de puissance pour passer leur journée sur les forums et qu'ils défendent Apple comme un moudjahidin défendrait sa religion mais bon ils sont bien à côté de la plaque les pauvres...  

Et une autre mise à jour au printemps 2011 avec les processeurs Sandy Bridge qui sortiront début 2011. et Light Peak pourquoi pas?

Et vous vous en pensez quoi?

Cordialement,

Raph


----------



## taz_60 (15 Avril 2010)

Ohla, toi tu vas te faire allumer.

Poser une question tout en insultant les forumeurs, je suis pas certains que ça fasse bon ménage.

Tous les utilisateurs de MBP ne sont pas des fanboys qui se contentent de surfer et de défendre apple comme leur religion, je te remercie.

Comme tu le sais, on ne sait rien à propos des mises à jours. On peut penser que 8 mois est un délai correct pour mettre à jour les MBP. Voilà. Maintenant, on vient de constater que le délai s'était allongé. Actualité de l'ipad qui a retardé? peut-être, ou pas. En tout cas, ça montre que les dates d'octobre, février et juin n'ont plus la quasi-exclusivité des sorties de matériel mac comme auparavant.

Qui a besoin de 10h d'autonomie? Beaucoup de gens à qui s'adressent un ordinateur portable, je pense. Pouvoir emmener partout sa machine sans avoir à se trimbaler le chargeur et se demander au bout de quelques heures où se poser pour trouver une prise électrique, non merci. Pour parler de mon cas, je bosse avec mon MBP tous les jours 7 à 8h par jour. Et bien les "8 à 9 heures d'autonomie" des nouveaux MBP 15 vont m'être extrêmement utiles. Le rapport performances/autonomie a toujours été au centre de la politique Apple. Depuis les batteries inamovible, on atteint des records. Je pense que c'est un critère qui peut peser lors dans la décision d'un switch sous macbook/macbook pro.

Entre nous, d'autres bien avant toi ont fait de la retouche photo et video hd sur bien moins puissant que les derniers 13". Personnellement, pour faire ce que tu souhaites faire, sans sacrifier trop en mobilité, je prendrai un 15" mat. Ca pèse moins de 2,3kg et ça va très vite. Tu vas vite te sentir à l'étroit sur un 13".


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Avril 2010)

raphaelmermontagne a dit:


> Et vous vous en pensez quoi?



Rien...
Mon gourou m'a clairement ordonné de ne rien penser...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (15 Avril 2010)

10h d'autonomie?? pff pas la peine...plus serieusement, je pense qu'entre un netbook a 10 d'autonomie et un mbp a 10h d'autonomie, le choix est vite fait...


----------



## raphaelmermontagne (15 Avril 2010)

Qu'on ne se méprenne pas, je n'insulte pas les forumeurs , j'adore les pdts Apple. Par contre les gens qui n'ont aucun esprit critique, ca oui je trouve que c'est grave...


----------



## Pouasson (15 Avril 2010)

Le prototype inverse du gars qui fustige ces comportements (certes dérangeants) n'est pas moins antipathique, en même temps.  

En fait, ta remarque sur les Mac-users, même si elle peut être fondée, discrédite vachement ton post au final... enfin ce que j'en dis... ^^

Sinon, concernant la nouvelle date de sortie... bein on a attendu un an pour cette version, donc bon, faut pas espérer des miracles avant les fêtes de Noyel, amha.


----------



## ptiloup44 (15 Avril 2010)

raphaelmermontagne a dit:


> Et vous vous en pensez quoi?
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Raph



attends 2012 car tu auras encore mieux qu'en 2011

il aura fallu juste 48h.....


----------



## kippei (15 Avril 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Le prototype inverse du gars qui fustige ces comportements (certes dérangeants) n'est pas moins antipathique, en même temps.
> 
> En fait, ta remarque sur les Mac-users, même si elle peut être fondée, discrédite vachement ton post au final... enfin ce que j'en dis... ^^
> 
> Sinon, concernant la nouvelle date de sortie... bein on a attendu un an pour cette version, donc bon, faut pas espérer des miracles avant les fêtes de Noyel, amha.



Nan mais tu serais pas un pur looser toi le MerMontagne la

"ce sont les graphistes, photographes et vidéastes et que *nous *avons besoin d'un max de puissance"
Tu te prends pour un pro ? un Graphiste ? un Retoucheur de choc ? S'te blague
Sache que les vrais pro ne bossent pas sur du 13" pour des raisons évidentes, c'est ridicule.

Ensuite pour les cylces de vie des produits Apple il y a consomac !

Enfin si tu avait cherché un minimum sur le forum avant de poster tu saurais que personne ne sait jamais quand précisément les gammes se renouvellent et quelles seront leur améliorations.

+1 pour le discrédit Poisson


----------



## lalen (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

des nouvelles quand à la sortie d'un nouveau macbook pro 13"?

Bonne journée.


----------



## jugnin (10 Novembre 2010)

lalen a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> des nouvelles quand à la sortie d'un nouveau macbook pro 13"?
> 
> Bonne journée.



_*NAN** !!!*_


----------



## lalen (10 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _*NAN** !!!*_



Merci beaucoup à vous,

cordialement et avec plaisir.


----------



## ced68 (10 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _*NAN** !!!*_


Merci pour cette minute de franche rigolade 

Il m'en faut peux, mais ça fait du bien !


----------



## kirgan (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
des nouvelles quant à...













pardon
pas pu résister


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Février 2011)

raphaelmermontagne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suite à la déception de la nouvelle génération de MacBook Pro (surtout pour les 13'), je voulais avoir votre avis sur la date de sortie de la nouvelle génération de MBP.
> 
> ...



Compte tenu de la date initiale de ce post, de cette réflexion initiale, du ton franchement rigolo de ce fil, et du fait que je viens d'acheter un MBP 13" (sur le refurb qui plus est), et qu'il m'étonne par les services qu'il me rend, je me prends à penser que j'ai du louper quelque chose de très important.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Février 2011)

Le message initial est hilarant. Je ne regrette pas sa lecture !


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le message initial est hilarant. Je ne regrette pas sa lecture !



j'étais aussi passé à côté. Dommage


----------

